# dem cerberus...



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

also dem jngspund mit dem großen mundwerk an dieser stelle alles gute zum geburtstag! 

hast dich ja recht schnell eingelebt - weiter so und weiterhin viel spaß ... hier und überall!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute

:sm20:

Gruss
Audsuperuser

@4L: Sag mal schläfst Du eigentlich mal?


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @4L: Sag mal schläfst Du eigentlich mal?



in 0129 hoffentlich bald mehr, aber danke der nachfrage ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.


----------



## crash (12 November 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Cerberus. Immer ordentlich feiern. In dem Alter steckt man das noch leicht weg.


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

*Dankeschön...*

Dankschön schon mal euch fünfen!

Bin zwar leider noch auf Arbeit, aber heut Abend wird dann kräftig gefeiert!


PS:


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @4L: Sag mal schläfst Du eigentlich mal?


 
Der kann nicht. Er arbeitet noch an seinem 4444. Eintrag!


----------



## mst (12 November 2008)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!
:sm20::sm24:


----------



## Homer79 (12 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!!!!!


----------



## Eliza (12 November 2008)

Auch von mir Alles Gute!


----------



## Markus (12 November 2008)

na dann will ich auch mal, ALLES GUTE!
und lass die sau raus, seit gestern darf man wieder...


----------



## HaDi (12 November 2008)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Gerhard K (12 November 2008)

auch von mir.
:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 November 2008)

... da hänge ich mich doch schon mal mit dran ...

:sm20: und alles Gute ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

Dankeschön!!



Markus schrieb:


> und lass die sau raus, seit gestern darf man wieder...


 
Wir lassen uns doch nicht davon abhalten, es auch während anderen Jahreszeiten zu tun.


----------



## maweri (12 November 2008)

:sm20:
Auch von mir alles Gute!

Extra für Dich, hab' ich noch eines rausgekramt...


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2008)

Von mir auch! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Golden Egg (12 November 2008)

Von mir auch noch alles Gute.

:s10::sc1::s10::sm19:

....und feier schön.


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

Dankeschön an alle die noch dazu gekommen sind!



maweri schrieb:


> Extra für Dich, hab' ich noch eines rausgekramt...


 
Finds echt prima wie man von dir mit Comics versorgt wird. Voll geil!


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

sag mal cerberus, wie findeste eigentlich unser geschenk?

haben extra den johnij rausgelassen und versuchen ihn redlich bei laune zu halten


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> sag mal cerberus, wie findeste eigentlich unser geschenk?
> 
> haben extra den johnij rausgelassen und versuchen ihn redlich bei laune zu halten


 
Ich überleg schon den ganzen Tag (seit johnij angefangen hat), was ich verbrochen hab, dass genau an meinem Geb der seine Fresse wieder aufreißen muss.


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich überleg schon den ganzen Tag (seit johnij angefangen hat), was ich verbrochen hab, dass genau an meinem Geb der seine Fresse wieder aufreißen muss.



wir haben abgestimmt und festgelegt "japp, der cerberus würde sich über ein solches geschenk freuen!"


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wir haben abgestimmt und festgelegt "japp, der cerberus würde sich über ein solches geschenk freuen!"


 
Lustig ist es schon, was der für Sch... von sich gibt, aber wär froh, wenn ihr ihn dann morgen wieder einsperren würdet!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2008)

Hallo Cerberus,
alles gute zum Geburtstag...!

gruß helmut


----------



## Kai (12 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Steve81 (12 November 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## MW (13 November 2008)

ich schließ mich meinen Vorrednern mal an und wünsche dir auch nachträglich alles Gute:sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (17 November 2008)

*Dankeschön!!!*

Hallo,

Möchte euch allen nochmal Danke sagen für die ganzen Glückwünsche und das prima geschenk. War letzte Woche noch zu verschlafen um daran zu denken. War wohl doch etwas übertrieben bis halb fünf in der nacht zu feschten und am nächsten Morgen wieder um 7 im gschäft zu stehen.

PS:
Bin übrigens froh, dass 4L sein Versprechen gehalten und johnij wieder eingesperrt hat.


----------

